# Best DISH DVR to go with?



## Robert Headley

I am planning on signing up for Dish Network soon and I am very much interested in getting a DVR. Assuming I don't want High Definition (yet) what would be the best DVR for me to request?


----------



## greatwhitenorth

If HD is not a priority, then the 625 is definitely the way to go. It is a dual-tuner, 100 hour box. You can feed 2 TVs with it in dual mode, or run it in single mode and utilize the built in PIP functions. I've seen very few problems with the 625, it appears to be a very stable machine. No charge to lease it, but there is a $4.95 DVR fee. I prefer its versatility and interface over the 5XX series, but that could be just a matter of taste. Hope it helps. Most Radio Shacks have a 522/625 (same machine basically) on display, go in and play with it a bit and see what you think.


----------



## CCarncross

A DirecTivo?....


----------



## jessshaun

I think Robert Headley wants a GOOD system, CCarncross.


----------



## peano

Buy a 508 on ebay and sign up. No DVR fees with that unit and it works great for me.


----------



## Richard King

Buy a 508 from your local dealer. Dish had 508 rebuilds available, and as peano states, there is no monthly fee. Not a bad deal.


----------



## Big Bob

Most people with 721s really like them. I know I do. Would not like to try and work with only a single tuner. And no DVR fee


----------



## Robert Headley

CCarncross said:


> A DirecTivo?....


Har har

DirecTV does not carry my local broadcast stations or else I probably would of gone with DirecTV and waited for their DirecTV+ DVR to come out at the end of the year.

But, I must go with DISH as they do carry my local channels.


----------



## Robert Headley

It is very important, that whatever I get supports Name based recording and uses the Dual tuner for more than just running multiple rooms off one receiver, I have a total of 3 rooms, I want two standard receivers and a DVR.


----------



## James Long

Robert Headley said:


> It is very important, that whatever I get supports Name based recording and uses the Dual tuner for more than just running multiple rooms off one receiver, I have a total of 3 rooms, I want two standard receivers and a DVR.


The dual tuner DVR is the 522 or 625. Or the 942 if you want HD.
Standard receivers would be the all purpose 301s.

JL


----------



## Robert Headley

what is better tho?
The 522 or the 625. I don't want to get a receiver only to find out that feature X that I need, is in receiver B, which I didn't get. 

I notice some have been updated with name based recording, while others haven't etc.


----------



## Robert Headley

now that I have seen the dish website, I see that they are the same receiver? whats up with that.. why the two model numbers?


----------



## greatwhitenorth

Robert Headley said:


> now that I have seen the dish website, I see that they are the same receiver? whats up with that.. why the two model numbers?


The 625 takes the place of the 522. The 625 has additional hard drive space that E* uses to download movies for Video-On-Demand. Other than that, they are the same machine. The 625/522 has name based recording, and you can run it in "single" mode, allowing you to record one show while watching another, or even recording 2 shows while watching a different recorded show. Had my 522 for almost 2 years now, extremely satisfied with it.


----------



## Robert Headley

good deal, do you think E* will mind giving me one of those, and two standard receivers for only 3 rooms?

I know they like to use the dual tuners to run two rooms.


----------



## greatwhitenorth

The installer will hook it up any way you'd like, no issues there. Under the DHA lease, getting a 625 and 2 311's (or 301's, same reciever) will be no problem. Good luck.


----------



## finniganps

I have a 721 and 508. I love the 721 and like the 508. I think it depends on your needs and how much you want to spend. Doing a lease deal, as previously discussed, may make sense for you. One of the benefits is that when they go to MPEG4, I think you will have an easy time transitioning to th new standard with the upgrade they offer. For folks who own their hardware, it is uncertain as to how we will be treated, but we do know that our hardware will not be worth anything when everyone is forced to switch over to MPEG4.


----------



## Nightlife1970

If you want three rooms get a 625 and a 322 it will cost less a month than Two 311's


----------



## Robert Headley

Hey, seriously good advice there Nightlife. Thanks, This forum has helped me out once again!

It will be nice to actually get boomerang for once, never had it (I love cartoons)


----------



## dgstan

Nightlife1970 said:


> If you want three rooms get a 625 and a 322 it will cost less a month than Two 311's


I recently subscribed to Dish and needed three rooms hooked up as well. Dish gave me two 625s. It's nice having that extra tuner. Initially, they didn't want to do it, but I told them that I will need to set up a fourth TV soon (which is in fact true).


----------



## navychop

finniganps:

I agree with your comment: " I have a 721 and 508. I love the 721 and like the 508. " - same here. But the 721 will likely never have NBR and the 508 has a single tuner. So they won't meet his needs.

Ah, 962, where art thou?


----------



## Robert Headley

Two 625s would be great, but sounds unlikely.. heh, Ill try tho


----------



## eaglefinder

I used to have the 508 and never had any problems with it. When I asked to upgrade to 522, Dish wouldn't let me. They told me I would need to cancel and sign up as a new customer in 3 months. Great customer service!

Anyway, I want to go back to Dish, but I need a dual tuner DVR to use on 1 TV. My understanding of the 522 is that even though you can use it on 1 TV, it requires 2 inputs into the monitor. So if I want to watch a program recorded via the TV2 input, I would have to change the input on my TV or switch via PIP. No offense to my wife, but this is too much to explain to her. My current DVR with Charter cable is dual tuner without any hassle in switching inputs.

I looked into the 721 because I heard that it would do what I need. But when I talk to Dish customer service, they tell me there is no guarantee they will activate one on my account if I buy it independently (i.e. eBay). They offered the 625 as an alternative, but I am afraid it has the same configuration as the 522.

Can anyone give me the details on how I utilize the dual tuners on one TV, and whether it will require 2 inputs into my TV. I currently have a single S-Video cable from my receiver to my TV, and I don't think I can get a second cable through the same conduit.

Thanks in advance for any info you can provide.


----------



## Michael P

> My understanding of the 522 is that even though you can use it on 1 TV, it requires 2 inputs into the monitor.


 Some one can correct me if I'm wrong, however you _should_ be able to configure the 522 to see both tuners off one output. Other dual tuner units (such as the HD 942 and the SD 625) allow an either/or configuration (output to only one TV or output to 2 TV's). Since the 522 is an older model they may have not thought about that option at the time of it's design.

As far as "two inputs" are concerned, you need two satellite feeds, as all dual tuner receivers have two satellite inputs that both need to be connected. Using "Dish Pro Plus" technology LNB's on the dish you would only need one feed with a "DPP Seperator". I have one on my 921, it works great.


----------



## eaglefinder

Michael, thanks for the info. The "two inputs" I am concerned about are the cables (component, composite, S-Video, HDMI, etc) running from the DVR to the TV (or in my case, the audio receiver). 

Same concept as a DVD player and a DVR. I have to switch my TV input depending on the video source to display on the monitor. My understanding from talking with Dish tech support is that I would need to run 2 sets of cables FROM the 625 to the video source. But on the 721, I would only need one set. Do you think this is accurate?


----------



## Nightlife1970

No you would only need one input into your TV.

Set the unit in single mode, then all outputs have the same feed. When in single mode the PIP functions on the remotes become active. Then you can switch back and forth between tuners at will. You can still feed more than 1 TV in this setup but they will be watching the same thing as the main tv. You can still use the UHF remote aslo from different rooms.

Also once a show is recorded you can watch it on either TV if you have the unit in Dual mode.


----------



## eaglefinder

Thank you, Nightlife.

In single mode, do you end up with one list of recorded programs, or one list for each tuner?


----------



## Robert Headley

Thanks everyone. I called Dish today, they are going ot call me back on the first and then im going to order.

Getting a 625 and a 322, talked to a chap named Harvey, nice guy, was helpful and polite.


----------



## boylehome

If you can't wait until the MPEG-4 models are released, go with the 942. HD/SD/2 Sat tuners/1 OTA tuner/Great video outputs, etc.


----------



## tsmacro

eaglefinder said:


> Thank you, Nightlife.
> 
> In single mode, do you end up with one list of recorded programs, or one list for each tuner?


There's just one list of recorded programs whether you're in single or dual mode.


----------



## Robert Headley

I don't have an HD tv, and don't know when I can afford one, I was told by the rep that the 625 was going to be upgradeable to support Mpeg4.


----------



## navychop

I have this bridge I can let you have REAL cheap.

I'm a happy DISH customer, but their CSRs are little better than anyone else's. When the 522/625 came out, the hardware (MPEG-4 chips) was not generally available. The 625 will not be upgradeable to MPEG-4, period. Theoretically, this could be done in s/w, but as a practical matter, it won't/can't. And the cost to ship current receivers back and forth and upgrade their h/w is cost prohibitive- makes more sense to just ship out new.

*NO E* OR D* RECEIVER SOLD AS OF 10/1/05 CAN BE UPGRADED TO MPEG-4. PERIOD.*

Both satcos will take about 3 years to convert over to MPEG-4. The gains they make in increased capacity will help offset the costs. A single satellite launch delayed or eliminated saves a heck of a lot of money that can go toward new STBs. All STBs will need to be replaced. All new DISH receivers will be HD & MPEG-4 capable.


----------



## jrbdmb

navychop said:


> All new DISH receivers will be HD & MPEG-4 capable.


At some point all new *HD* receivers will become MPEG-4, but I have never heard that Dish or DirecTV have any near term plans to convert SD programming to MPEG-4. 10 million SD receivers (more or less) for each service to replace can actually add up to some real money.  Have they actually announced plans to swap out SD receivers as well?


----------



## James Long

jrbdmb said:


> Have they actually announced plans to swap out SD receivers as well?


As well? They have not actually announced plans to swap out HD receivers yet (nor plans not to). Mum is the word.

Mummmmmmmmmm

JL


----------



## navychop

The conversion to MPEG-4 is to allow at least twice the number of programs to be sent out in the same bandwidth. At least, that's the theory. Some claim up to a four fold improvement. Like all compression schemes, the source material determines the degree of compression achieved with any given method. And no doubt the transponders have their own limits.

They need to recover the bandwidth, so to speak, and most of that bandwidth is taken up by SD programs (which greatly outnumber HD programs). Bandwidth is expensive and limited- frequencies are allocated by the government. Since there is a limit to the frequencies and orbital locations available, doubling (or more) the programming on current frequencies will allow additional programming, delaying the need for additional satellites. Even with more satellites, the move to MPEG-4 is necessary- selling programming is their income source; sell more, make more. DISH has already said new programming will be in MPEG-4, on one of the Chats. They will likely start with HD- they said the additional Voom channels to be added will be in MPEG-4. LiLs will likely follow this path, and I'll bet they start at the top end of the programming and move downward, moving programming to MPEG-4.

The conversion is expected to take about 3 years or so for each. Both companies seem to be dragging their feet on announcing how we get from point MPEG-2 to point MPEG-4. The new upcoming receivers for DISH are the 411, 422 and 962 (see VSSLL for a little info). The MPEG-4 chipsets in the new STBs (DISH uses Broadcom) also support MPEG-2, so there's no all or nothing type move in the offing. When these units ship is anybody's guess- but since (again, on a Chat) the Voom channels are expected in early 2006, maybe January, it would seem some units should ship by year's end.

AFAIK, there is no published document committing to any degree of move to MPEG-4. Things said or implied on Chats, including Retailer Chats, may be viewed more or less as speculation. But there is little to be gained by only converting HD to MPEG-4. I believe D* has already announced some locals will be in MPEG-4, and has actually started the process.

Yes, replacing STBs will be expensive (I suspect each has about 20M sets, in use and in stock- I have 3). But NOT replacing them, and NOT gaining bandwidth, can be MORE expensive. How many hundred million dollars does it cost to build, insure and launch a satellite? How many satellites would be needed to double their current offerings, even assuming the frequencies and orbital slots were available (and how much do THOSE cost)? And how much does it cost them in lost revenues for the channels they DON'T carry, and therefore cannot sell? Fios is expected to offer every national HD channel there is- I'm sure E* would love to do the same, and also offer a lot more SD channels. Today they have to pick carefully in deciding who to provide, who to pass by. That's money left on the table.

Both companies have to make tough decisions- how fast? The faster the conversion happens, the sooner the benefits flow. But how fast can receivers be made available/manufactured? How fast can they be physically handled, shipped in and out, especially considering this is not a permanent tempo? And how much capital can be invested and at what rate, to optimally convert without bankrupting the company? How quickly can new programming be brought on line and uplinks established and operated? Extra CSRs for the jump in questions that will no doubt occur as people get new equipment? Training all around? Write-offs on depreciating equipment? A hundred other questions I haven't thought of?


----------



## Robert Headley

eh, its irrelevant, I doubt they are going to be rolling out Mpeg4 for standard definition anytime soon, and Ill just cross that bridge when I get to it.


----------



## CCarncross

Finally someone gets it.....


----------



## hxl7

navychop ... thanks so much for taking the time to post. I had been looking around for info on MPEG-4 and now I havce a sense of what it is about. Really appreciated!

HOWEVER, now with this new information, I'm really confused and undecided what to do.

- I live in a very remote area with no OTA.
- I bought a new HDTV.
- I will be going with either Dish or Directv and their HD DVR.
- Programming on each is acceptable to me.
*** I can't decide who to go with, Dish or Directv***

Do you have any opinions?
Is the 942 or the HR10-250 the better receiver?

Thanks a lot for any input.


----------



## CCarncross

Go out to a dealer and try them for yourself...to date, I have never chosen a DISH piece of equipment over the comparable Directv piece...you may be the other way around. If you just base your choice on problem posts at this forum, I cant see why anyone would get a DISH DVR....


----------



## navychop

The Dish 942 DVR is highly regarded. It has a 30 second skip forward button (and a skip back button) that beats the Fast Forward method the D* receivers use. The EPG is faster. The upcoming MPEG-4 HD DVR, the 962, is based on the 942. Yes, people go to forums to complain, rarely to extoll. There are forums with D* receiver complaints, too. 

E* offers more nationwide HD channels (Voom).

But really, there is one solid over-riding reason to go with E* over D*, today: PQ. As has been posted in various areas on the net, people have measured and posted the resolution and bit rates of the two satcos HD offerings- DirecTV is cutting too many corners. E* HD PQ is unquestionable better on the larger screens. D* HD is so bad the term "HD-Lite" was coined to describe it. If you've invested in an HDTV, shouldn't you get the most out of it?

IMHO the only reason to consider D* is if you MUST have the NFL Sunday ticket, and are willing to pay the freight.


----------



## hxl7

CCarncross ... I am not able to go to a dealer to try them out.
navychop ... do you know if there has been any word abut moving from a 942 to a 962? I do not know whether or not I should wait for the 962. Plus, there certainly will be a "beta test" period with the new 962, I would think. 

THANK YOU both for your replies !


----------



## navychop

Sadly, I have heard nothing about when the 962 might hit the streets. I would hope they are beta testing it now, but the only basis I have for that is that some word has leaked about features, and maybe a few pics. Thin basis for thinking beta testing is in progress, but apparently SOMEBODY has it working to some degree. 

I hoped it would be out in the first quarter of 2006, but now think it may well be summer. Again, no real basis for this. They've announced the 411 & 211, to trickle out this year. They've started uplinking the Voom 21 & ESPN HD2 but have not offered it to customers yet. But that can't be long. Of course, very few people will have the 411 & 211 to receive them, this year. I don't think it's too far a stretch to think that HD customers are more likely to have DVRs, so that must put pressure on them to roll it out the door. Not to mention the pressure from D* with their MPEG-4 HD DVRs.

E* has two bandwidth saving methods rolling out: MPEG-4 encoding and moving from QPSK modulation to 8PSK. As discussed in other threads, the 8PSK will save them more bandwidth in the short term, and MPEG-4 more in the long term. But there are probably over 10 million boxes out there that do not work with either method. So E* has a LOT of boxes to replace to gain much advantage from either method. All new boxes will support both. Again, it seems the best place to start deployment is with HD.

So, hope springs eternal, perhaps foolishly so. Regardless, I will wait for the 962 or equivalent to be released, so that I can subscribe to the full Voom 21. I'd hate to get a 942 and have to copy off all the recordings so I could upgrade to a 962. Heck, I've got stuff on my 721 over a year old that I find worth keeping, but not quite worth recording onto disk. Plus, I figure my odds of getting a 962 early may be better as a "new" HD subscriber, rather than one trying to upgrade a relatively new 942. Probably cheaper to wait, also.

It's frustrating to wait, but I'll won't remember that part of it after I finally get the 962. Besides, I've already got more than I can watch from just the Top 180. But I notice I'm becoming more intolerant of SD. Desperate Housewives and ER are so much better in HD. I wish I had a way to record them in HD and then skip thru commercials. Oh, how I love that 30 second skip button!

BTW, CCarncross has a point. In the past, Dish receivers were not so good. But most of us by far are very happy with our 721 DVRs. Some seem to be having problems the rest of us aren't and I don't know why. The 921 has never been a very good DVR. The 5xx series DVRs work pretty well. The 942 was excellent, then they passed a bad update, which has mostly been corrected to make it excellent again. The last bit of correction to that bad update is either rolling out now, or is about to. The highly regarded Tivo has some problems of it's own- and is OBE anyway. D* has dropped them and no longer promotes them to their customers, although they will provide them on request. The contract expires in 2007 anyway and will not be renewed, per D*. Rupert Murdoch, who controls D*, also controls a company making DVRs and that will be a primary supplier for them in the future. There might never be a Tivo D* MPEG-4 HD DVR. Tivo might survive due to deals made with cablecos, but that depends upon how popular their product will be with the new customer base, who is accustomed to existing competing products. The Tivo interface is a bit different. Some prefer the Tivo way, some prefer the DISH way, I daresay most would accept either. It's not clear cut that one is better- except to "the faithful." You can find posts from folks that would never go back to Tivo, and posts about how much they miss Tivo. From what I've read, I prefer the 942 to the H10- but this is based on reading, not using both. I think the vast majority of people would be happy either way, as currently offered equipment from both satcos are pretty equal. The main determinate is what programming you want is offered, at what price, and delivered at what PQ.


----------



## Jon Spackman

good points navychop-

As someone who installs d* but has and prefers E*, I can tell you from my experience that:

-Dish PQ is noticeably better than D* for SD and HD.

-The D*HD-dvr (tivo) is a reliable, but slowwww box, many of my customers hate it because it is so slow (which D* has been promising an update for like a year to make it faster)

-The H10 is a weird interface that is awkward at best and unpleasant (the box also has hdmi video and digital audio issues, and lock up problems in my exp.)

-the 942 is an awesome box, recording HD OTA and skipping by commercials with a few clicks is priceless


So the bottom line is what you like. The 942 is available TODAY, and works great. Why wait for the next generation box when you can enjoy the benefits of time-shifting HD today. Of course there will be a newer and better box sometime in the future, at least you can have a great product now!

This topic reminds me of a something someone very smart said related to upgrades. 
"What are these fancy, expensive wires we run through our walls to our gear used for? To pull the next generation of wire when they come out!" 
-Joel Silver, ISF


Jon


----------



## hxl7

Thanks so much navychop and j5races. Your replies are so helpful.

Since PQ is #1 importance for me, I think E* is probably the way to go for me.

One other question, please ? ...

I am a long time E* subscriber, using the 510 with no problems.

I just recently got my first HDTV and so was trying to decide which way to go (I would drop E* and switch to D* if that was the better way to go).

Since I am going to stay with E* and get the 942, any suggestions regarding the best way to do this? Should I buy a 942 off of eBay? Is there a way to get a 942 from E* with a guarantee to upgrade me at a good price to a 962 when it comes out?

[ My "fear" is buying a 942 now, only to have to pay a lot to get the 962 in a few months. Maybe I should wait for a 962 to come out, but I really would like to get HD now.]

Thanks, again.


----------



## Jon Spackman

I bought my 942 from Fry's. Ebay has some deals but i simply wanted it faster than waiting for shipping.

Based on the last tech chat, i believe that the 962 or whatever they will call it is not coming out in a few months. I think they will not release it until summer. This is just my WAG, or wild ass guess. I would (and have myself) buy the 942 and enjoy it now. I, like you, had a 510 for a while and enjoyed it but wanted to get hd recordings. So i bought a 921, gave it a few updates and gave up on it, then i bought the 942. The 942 is a great box that works really well. Is it perfect, no. No dvr is perfect, but it works great and the wife and I love it.

I would get the best you can now, there is no way for anyone to know when the next box is coming or what dish will do in their grand plan to upgrade to mepg-4. Enjoy the best you can get and figure it out later. After all, Its only TV!!

Jon


----------



## navychop

I wish I had good answers for you. I have the same questions but no answers. For the money, I'd avoid Ebay, not worth it. I don't think you have any other choice but one, though: Pay full price ($699), since you're a current subscriber. If you could swing it, pay a retailer $250 and start leasing the 942- but I don't think they'll let current subs do this. E* will no doubt view any price to upgrade as a "good" price.

One good point - if you keep the 942 for a year, you'll not only have had a year of satellite HD, by then the inevitable initial bugs will be worked out of the 962, and prices may have dropped a bit. OK, maybe the price will be the same for the first year its out  . But I can hope.

I'm tempted to do that, but the holidays are very busy, and I've plenty enough to watch now, and- She Who Must Be Obeyed will be happier putting it off. She & I share your "pay a lot" fear. Of course, if the HD versions of DH or ER suddenly went to satellite only, she'd be on that phone screaming why the contractor can't come out today!  "Rome" almost got us to upgrade.

If they ever put out firm word on an upgrade path and costs from the 942 to the 962 I might buy, but I doubt they will until after the 962 ships. Probably WAY after. It's really up to Dish- as soon as they offer me a 962 at a reasonable cost (& I paid full price for my 721), they can sell it to me and jack up my bill for adding HD & Voom21.


----------



## wingnut1

I just bought a 942 on Ebay for $599. It's brand new out of the box. The seller had 20 of them on there. They also have a web site where you can pay $30 more if you like.


----------



## James Long

navychop said:


> Sadly, I have heard nothing about when the 962 might hit the streets. I would hope they are beta testing it now, but the only basis I have for that is that some word has leaked about features, and maybe a few pics.


_Perhaps_ E* has tightened the reigns to prevent leaks. For all we know people have been beta testing 962's for months ... or now that the 411/211's are ready to release (per Tech Forum) E* can concentrate on the next step.

Things are moving fast. Don't blink!

JL


----------



## dwcobb

...but I simply don't believe they will move from zero to market in less than 6 months on a 962. 

It really bugs me because I won't pay full price for a 942 when I have no guarantee of a cheap upgrade path to the 962 (me, I am not betting on one - I think they will do what they are doing with the 942 and use incentives only to lure in new HD customers at first and make existing customers pay full price for the new box).

We will see. The 921 to 942 upgrade cycle is the only one I have witnessed with E*, but it is also the most recent one. I don't share most people's optimism that the migration to the 962 will be any kinder to current customers.


----------



## LtMunst

dwcobb said:


> We will see. The 921 to 942 upgrade cycle is the only one I have witnessed with E*, but it is also the most recent one. I don't share most people's optimism that the migration to the 962 will be any kinder to current customers.


This is not the same situation. The 942 was not a next generation upgrade from the 921. Both receivers can receive the same programming. At some point, the next generation of receivers will be required for new programming so the circumstances will be different.


----------



## boylehome

LtMunst said:


> Both receivers can receive the same programming.


In terms of, "programming" are you referring to shows, sports, etc., or software, or how it is used and operation by a user? Personally, I believe that the 921 and the 942 are vastly different except they get the same channels as all other dish receivers (with exception to HD and OTA) if subscribed.


----------



## LtMunst

boylehome said:


> In terms of, "programming" are you referring to shows, sports, etc., or software, or how it is used and operation by a user? Personally, I believe that the 921 and the 942 are vastly different except they get the same channels as all other dish receivers (with exception to HD and OTA) if subscribed.


Don't get me wrong. They are different and the 942 is certainly an improvement. The 942 was never intended as a replacement for the 921 though (much to the dismay of 921 owners I'm sure). The next generations of receivers ie 962, 411 etc will probably be required to view certain channels. This will be a mandatory upgrade at some point or you would lose programming. This is totally different than the 921/942 situation.


----------



## BobMurdoch

CCarncross said:


> Go out to a dealer and try them for yourself...to date, I have never chosen a DISH piece of equipment over the comparable Directv piece...you may be the other way around. If you just base your choice on problem posts at this forum, I cant see why anyone would get a DISH DVR....


You are confusing hardware requirements with software requirements. Most of us agree that D*'s hardware is more user friendly and less prone to bugs. HOWEVER, as he stated, the overwhelming factor for him is availability of his local channels. In this instance that favors E*. Others may favor E* due to lower HD compression and the Voom channels.

This pendulum may swing back next year as the new HD markets come online for D*. For now though, E* is the best choice for the original poster, given his programming requirements.


----------



## hxl7

Thanks so much to all of you for your very helpful input.

Well, I think I will be going for the 942 now since I have a new HDTV and really just can't wait indefinitely for the 962 to come out. I REALLY would like to enjoy HD before then.

So the next challenge is finding the best way to do that ...

I have been a long time Dish subscriber using (since it came out) a 510 and still have the old small dish.

1. Should I get a Superdish or the Dish 1000 ?

2. Also, in order to get the best deal on a 942 with an eye out for the 962 upgrade, perhaps I should leave Dish, then become a "new" subscriber and lease the 942? Could anyone recommend for or against this strategy?

Thanks again.


----------



## navychop

For HD, you'll get the 1000. This is really a decision your installer makes. The SuperDish would be for certain locals or international programming. I haven't looked up your area, some folks require 2 dishes to get locals & HD/Voom.

There are a lot of arguments about how long you must be gone to requalify as a "new" subscriber. Some say forever- once a Dish customer, always a Dish customer- this is, you never come back as new. Some get around this or any waiting period by dropping and signing up again under a mother in law name, or somebody else's name and a different credit card. I doubt it's worth the trouble to try to work the system. But that's a matter of personal opinion.


----------



## dwcobb

LtMunst said:


> Don't get me wrong. They are different and the 942 is certainly an improvement. The 942 was never intended as a replacement for the 921 though (much to the dismay of 921 owners I'm sure). The next generations of receivers ie 962, 411 etc will probably be required to view certain channels. This will be a mandatory upgrade at some point or you would lose programming. This is totally different than the 921/942 situation.


With the latest tech chat, however, Dish has indicated a slow rollout of MPEG4, and a heavier reliance on 8PSK which the 921 already supports.

There is a lot of speculation going on about what format new HD is going to be in. If it is in MPEG4, then yes, I could see dish giving an upgrade path. But I haven't seen DISH actually say that was the plan.

I remain very sceptical. But I hope I am wrong.


----------



## LtMunst

dwcobb said:


> With the latest tech chat, however, Dish has indicated a slow rollout of MPEG4, and a heavier reliance on 8PSK which the 921 already supports.
> 
> There is a lot of speculation going on about what format new HD is going to be in. If it is in MPEG4, then yes, I could see dish giving an upgrade path. But I haven't seen DISH actually say that was the plan.
> 
> I remain very sceptical. But I hope I am wrong.


Agreed, the pushback of the MPEG 4 rollout will probably delay any mass upgrade incentives. It will have to been done eventually though. Anyway, my original point was that you cannot judge Dish's performance regarding upgrades based on the 921/942.


----------



## navychop

I believe in a Charlie Chat they said the new Voom channels would be in MPEG-4, as well as all new offerings. Of course, they could "change their mind." But they still need new boxes for 10 million plus non-8PSK boxes out there, and they surely will be both 8PSK & MPEG-4 capable.


----------

